# Obelisk the Tormentor vs. Slifer the SKy Dragon



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 18, 2008)

They're both weaker than Ra but who gets 2nd place at least in the Egyptian God Monster hierarchy?


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 18, 2008)

Anime manga battledome

That way


----------



## Ax_ (Feb 18, 2008)

I'd say Obelisk wins 2nd place.

Potential for infinite attack power + high basic attack = better than Slifer.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 18, 2008)

Slifer can get way higher attacks than Obelisk, and his special effect of killing any summoned monster less than 2000 attack...

Obelisk doesn't really have that many special effects.


----------



## Ax_ (Feb 18, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Slifer can get way higher attacks than Obelisk, and his special effect of killing any summoned monster less than 2000 attack...
> 
> Obelisk doesn't really have that many special effects.



If we include that, I demand the use of "get infinite attack power" that Obelisk can get if he sacrifices 2 other beings.


----------



## Chainwave (Feb 18, 2008)

SLIFER - [EFFECT] **NEW TRANSLATION**
"This monster requires 3 tributes to summon (treated as a Special Summon). Slifer's ATK and DEF is X000, where X is the number of cards in your hand. Whenever an opponent summons or special summons a monster to the field face-up in ATTACK POSITION, that monster's ATK is decreased by 2000 points (if this reduces the ATK to below 0, the monster is destroyed). Whenever an opponent summons or special summons a monster to the field face-up in DEFENSE POSITION, that monster's DEF is decreased by 2000 points (if this reduces the DEF to below 0, the monster is destroyed) ."

OBELISK - [EFFECT] **NEW TRANSLATION**
"This monster requires 3 tributes to summon (treated as a Special Summon). Sacrifice 2 monsters: Destroy all of your opponents Monsters on the Field and inflict 4000 points of Direct Damage to your opponent's Life Points." 

Thats the official effect on both cards, none of this infinite attack business. 
What this means is as follows:

If Obelisk is summoned after Slifer, then Slifer gets to reduce the attack of Obelisk, and Slifer's owner will need 3 cards in hand to defeat Obelisk or 2 cards to tie with Obelisk.

If Obelisk is summoned face down, then the ability is not triggered and Slifer's owner needs 5 cards to be in hand to defeat Obelisk or 4 cards to tie with him, which will do nothing because he is in defense mode.

If Obelisk is summoned before Slifer, then Slifer's owner needs 5 cards to beat him or 4 cards to tie with him, which means they both die if both are in attack mode or neither die if one is in defense mode.

If Obelisk's owner has 2 other monsters in play, Obelisk rapes the opponent's field and deals 8k damage to him through ability +direct attack, finishing the game.

Now, with these situations it is clear just how much better Obelisk is, because for more then half the situations Slifer's owner requires 5 cards in hand to have an advantage, which is highly improbable. Obelisk on the other hand does not require any such conditions to have an advantage over Slifer in any case but other then that if he was summoned after. Still even so, with correct play Obelisk can just use his own ability and handle Slifer even if Slifer's attack is over 9000 or whatever is the highest it could be.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 18, 2008)

Chainwave said:


> SLIFER - [EFFECT] **NEW TRANSLATION**
> "This monster requires 3 tributes to summon (treated as a Special Summon). Slifer's ATK and DEF is X000, where X is the number of cards in your hand. Whenever an opponent summons or special summons a monster to the field face-up in ATTACK POSITION, that monster's ATK is decreased by 2000 points (if this reduces the ATK to below 0, the monster is destroyed). Whenever an opponent summons or special summons a monster to the field face-up in DEFENSE POSITION, that monster's DEF is decreased by 2000 points (if this reduces the DEF to below 0, the monster is destroyed) ."
> 
> OBELISK - [EFFECT] **NEW TRANSLATION**
> ...



Without infinite cards,it's capped at 6000.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 18, 2008)

Obelisk had infinite power in the anime...and I only use the anime, not the actual mechanics of the card game.


----------



## Ax_ (Feb 18, 2008)

The Anti-Existence said:


> Obelisk had infinite power in the anime...and I only use the anime, not the actual mechanics of the card game.



There we go.
If we use card effect, Obelisks is better since he can wipe out everyone going against him (barring Ra) thanks to his special ability, and also attacks the enemy with infinite attack points, leading to inst-death of anyone.

Obelisk the Tormentor wins.


----------



## ∅ (Feb 18, 2008)

Silfer can have 0 - 7,000 damage cut that in half and you get the average of 3,500 which is lower that OTT's.


----------



## Ax_ (Feb 18, 2008)

And if we go with "just the cards themselves, with no one playing them" then it gets even worse.
then, Slifer has 0 while OtT has 4000.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm gonna go by what I recall in the memory arc. Bakura had to retreat after battling Obelisk, but he was able to defeat Osiris. I think Obelisk would most likely come out the victor.


----------



## hinata_cool11989 (Feb 19, 2008)

obilisk would win


----------



## Dark Evangel (Feb 19, 2008)

Slifer is fail because it's actually a name of a 4kids employee. Osiris is it's original kickass name.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 19, 2008)

Osiris isn't that cool.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Feb 19, 2008)

The Anti-Existence said:


> Osiris isn't that cool.


But it's a real name of an Egyptian god. Unlike Slifer who is "Roger Slifer" an employee of a shitty ass fuck company called 4kids.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 19, 2008)

Touche.

But they at least got some okay voices for the characters in the dub.
No one can say Dark/Yami Bakura doesn't sound badass.


----------

